# Jobs in Sao Paulo



## Darren.Brazil

Does anyone have any good advice about finding work for English speaking people in Sao Paulo?


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Darren.Brazil said:


> Does anyone have any good advice about finding work for English speaking people in Sao Paulo?


Well there is English teaching.

You might wish to tell us a bit more about yourself. - For example, qualifications, what kind of visa you will be here in Brazil on etc.


----------



## adalto95

There's so many opportunities to teach english. You don't even need to work for a company, you can build up private students on your own - it depends on how much work you want to do, how much money you want to make right away vs the long run, and especially how much portuguese you speak.


----------



## PeterSweden

Good evening,

I want to ask if there are any jobs within the IT and/or customer service business for English speakers in Brazil? I would love to move to Brazil but I can´t seem to find any websites with this kind of information.

Best regards,
PeterSweden.


----------



## Manish88

Heloo everyone , My name is Manish jha and i am living in India . I am looking forward to find a civil engineering job in brasil , so i would like to contact some brasilian Engineers , in order to find some guidelines about how can i search job in Rio or sao paulo .i can speak potuguese , read and write also and my english is fluent . please provide me some help to start my carrer in brasil , dear friends .


----------



## brunopiovan

Hello friends! 
For IT, the best website is apinfo.com, now about engineering, I would suggest catho.com.br (paid but free trial available).

For IT, there is also contratado.me which makes a very good tech assessment on candidates and then offers the good candidates to very good ccompanies who pay to have such access to them and then make offers (usually above average).

Hope it helps!


----------



## dschwartz

Manish88 said:


> Heloo everyone , My name is Manish jha and i am living in India . I am looking forward to find a civil engineering job in brasil , so i would like to contact some brasilian Engineers , in order to find some guidelines about how can i search job in Rio or sao paulo .i can speak potuguese , read and write also and my english is fluent . please provide me some help to start my carrer in brasil , dear friends .


Hi There Manish,

I am Civil Engineer, currently working in Rio de Janeiro. Well.. We are facing a deep crisis in Brazil (political, economic and even credibility). Hence, there is a shortage of jobs available... Let me know if you would like more information about Brazilian engineering market.

Regards!


----------

